# Hooker Aero chambers



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

I've always like the sound of Hooker on Camaro's/Firebirds and was wondering what they would sound like on a GTO. I got an 04 and wanted to know if these could replace the stock mufflers without fitment issues. The part no. is 520-21502.

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_744863_-1_10265


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Same inlet and outlet location as the stock muffler, it may work with only minor pipe cutting.


----------



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

what about the length, it said 14 inches. I measured the stock mufflers and they were only about 10 or 11.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have them on both my RX7 and Sonoma 4.3 truck.

I love them to death.

No droning and a deep tone.


----------

